# Nikon fun



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Had some fun taking shots today. Actually we were training outside and the stand out of motion exercise generally yields the best stacks!

17 months, 70lbs









Face


















Casual movement


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

he is such a handsome boy! great shots


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I seriously love this dog Lies!

He is so handsome!!!

I love the 3rd shot... lol... love his expression!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

can't get enough Nikon!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

he is gorgeous!
love his color and pigmentation, nice dark eyes, nice topline

his black mask :wub:


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Great shots!!!


----------



## istie (Jul 18, 2007)

what a stunner!

That face is to die for!!!!!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Oh he's gorgeous! I love his deep, rich rusty fur and his expression in the 2nd photo is so sweet - soft and caring; noble.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I love the way he look trotting along, SO GORGEOUS!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

He has a seriously gorgeous face, lovely photo's!


----------



## UConnGSD (May 19, 2008)

Such a handsome boy :wub: So, you took pictures of Nikon with a Nikon  I was wondering which Nikon you meant when I saw your subject line and before I opened the thread :laugh:


----------

